# Hollow point, vest penetrating bullets?



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

I was watching Dateline last night on sexual predators. They caught a LEO who drove 350 miles to meet an underaged girl. The statement that got me was when they checked his vehicle and found a lot of weapons- AR’s, Bullets resistant vests, et. Then they said he had his handgun loaded with hollow point cop killer bullets. The kind that penetrate Bullet resistant vests.

Who the heck makes a hollow point that goes through vests? No one that I’m aware of. Idiots!


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

tnoisaw said:


> I was watching Dateline last night on sexual predators. They caught a LEO who drove 350 miles to meet an underaged girl. The statement that got me was when they checked his vehicle and found a lot of weapons- AR's, Bullets resistant vests, et. Then they said he had his handgun loaded with hollow point cop killer bullets. The kind that penetrate Bullet resistant vests.
> 
> Who the heck makes a hollow point that goes through vests? No one that I'm aware of. Idiots!


Liberal, anti-gun, reporter, sensationalism, bulls*#t!

It wouldn't sound nearly as good if they just said "Hollow points" now would it?


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Idiots...

That must be one magical round. I have yet to see any (non rifle) round get threw the vests that I have tested...


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

tnoisaw said:


> Then they said he had his handgun loaded with hollow point cop killer bullets. The kind that penetrate Bullet resistant vests.


That is way too dangerous for cops to carry around...wait...what?


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I think it was PMC that used to make a high-velocity 66 grain .38 with a tubular all-copper bullet. I think it was called UltraMax. It looked like a hollowpoint and would evidently Swiss-cheese soft armor.

Somehow I doubt this guy had these, since they haven't been made in well over a decade. I'm sure it's just liberal propaganda. You could call a Tickle Me Elmo doll a "copkiller" and some people would wet their pants.


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

Maybe they meant leather vests.:goofy:


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Mike Barham at Galco said:


> You could call a Tickle Me Elmo doll a "copkiller" and some people would wet their pants.


:smt082:smt082:smt082:smt082:smt082:smt082


----------

